# xorg build failed



## francach (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi,

I updated to 7-STABLE and I cvsup'd my ports tree on Saturday.
I was using portmanager -u to update all the ports. But the xorg build fails with an error in bdftopcf.c

Anybody know why this might be? portmanager tried to go back to the previous version, but seems to have failed - startx is completely missing from the system now.


Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2008)

It might help if you posted the exact error..


----------



## fender0107401 (Nov 25, 2008)

your xorg old version = ?
you pkg_add it or compile from port?


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 25, 2008)

As said before, post the error message. Also, from which version did you try to update (base system and Xorg).


----------



## francach (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,
I was updating from xorg 6.2 to xorg 7.3

I had to install the port xproxymanagementprotocol manually. xfindproxy was failing because it needs it for the declaration of the type pmGetProxyAddrReplyMsg.

Now xorg is installed, but I get error messages when I start the x server. I'll put that in the xorg forum. I think it's more appropriate there.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 26, 2008)

```
pkg_updating -d 20070519 Xorg
```


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 28, 2008)

I suggest you follow the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------

